# استراحة الحصن > العاب الحانة >  لعبة حلوة بس نذلة شوي

## النورس الحزين

جايب لكم لعبه فيها نذااااله..






اللعبة هي إنه فيه كرسين فاضين في قطار الموت واحد فيه حزام والثاني حزامه مقطوع


نعد للخمسة وإلي يوصل رقم خمسة


يركب بالكرسي إلي حزامه مضبوط ويختار


عضو يركبه جنبه بالكرسي إلي حزامه منقطع << يقطع أبو النذالة ^_^

وانا راح ابــدا 

111111111111111111

----------


## ابو عوده

222222222222222222222222

----------


## محمد العزام

3333333333333333

----------


## زهره التوليب

حلوه منك يا نورس   :Db465236ff: 

4

----------


## Sc®ipt

[align=center]_ههههههههههههههه
55555555555555
النورس الحزين شرف جنبي

نذل انا صح ؟
ههههههههههههههههه
_[/align]

----------


## anoucha

11111111111111111

----------


## محمد العزام

2222222222222222

----------


## عُبادة

3

----------


## المتميزة

44444444444444444444444444

----------


## تحية عسكريه

555555555555555555555555555555555555

جنتل مان شرف جنبي هههههههههههههههههه
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

111111111111111111

----------


## تحية عسكريه

2222222222222222222222222

----------


## شمعة امل

333333333333333333

----------


## تحية عسكريه

44444444444444444444444444444444444

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
4...........4
[/align]

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> [align=center] 
> 4...........4
> [/align]



محمد اكيد قصدك 5555555555555555555555

بس ما بعرف الشخص المعني

----------


## شمعة امل

11111111111111111111

----------


## anoucha

2222222222222222222

----------


## شمعة امل

333333333333333333

----------


## anoucha

44444444444444444

----------


## شمعة امل

55555555555555555
انوشه  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## anoucha

1111111111111111 تضربي الهي شو ندلة من يوم يومك

----------


## شمعة امل

> 1111111111111111 تضربي الهي شو ندلة من يوم يومك


 
شو يا عيني ؟  :SnipeR (30): 
كان لازم تتشكريني  :SnipeR (51): 
2222222222222222222222

----------


## anoucha

333 ليش

----------


## تحية عسكريه

44444444444444444444444444444

----------


## شمعة امل

555555555555555555لانو رح اختارك للمرة التانية
انووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووشه

----------


## تحية عسكريه

111111111111111111111111111

 ولك حرام عليكي مال عالبنت

----------


## دليلة

2222222222222

----------


## تحية عسكريه

33333333333

----------


## شمعة امل

33333333333333333333 
لا يا تحية عادي هي متعودة   :Db465236ff:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

لا يا تحية عادي هي متعودة  :Db465236ff: 

يعني تمسحت هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

444444444444444444444444444

----------


## khaled aljonidee

555555

تعالي يا ميرفا جنبي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

:Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
11111111111111111111111

----------


## khaled aljonidee

22222

----------


## ghazi qasaimeh

111111111111111111111111

----------


## khaled aljonidee

غازي 3

و انا 4

----------


## المتميزة

5555555555555555555
اممممممممممممممم مين بدو يجي معي ؟؟
راح اختار مستر احم احم (غازي) :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> تعال يا خالد بجنبي حاجزلك الكرسي


 
ما زبطت :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

2

----------


## المتميزة

333333333333333333333333

----------


## khaled aljonidee

4

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> ما زبطت
> 
> 2



حذفتها   :SnipeR (19): 
333333333

----------


## جسر الحياة

44444444444444444444444444

----------


## رمز الاسود

5555555555555555555555555555
راح اختار جنتل مان

----------


## النورس الحزين

> [align=center]_ههههههههههههههه_
> _55555555555555_
> _النورس الحزين شرف جنبي_
> 
> _نذل انا صح ؟_
> _ههههههههههههههههه_
> [/align]


 
اااااااااااااه هوة الي بنعملو بالناس حيطلع على قتتنا ولا اااااااااااه
بس تكرم باجي جنبك مأنا لازم اجرب  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 

111111111111111111

----------


## المتميزة

2222222222222222222222

----------


## تحية عسكريه

3333333333333333333333333333333

 :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):

----------


## المتميزة

444444444444444444444444

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

5555555555

المتميزة تعالي جنبي  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دموع الورد

11111111111111111

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

22222

----------


## anoucha

33333333333333333

----------


## شمعة امل

44444444444444444444

----------


## anoucha

555555 ميرفا شرفي يا ندلة يسا واطية

----------


## شمعة امل

:SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51): وشوفيها يعني
عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااادي  
11111111111111111111111

----------


## anoucha

222222222222عادي عادي يا روحي

----------


## شمعة امل

33333333333333333333  نوووووووووووووووووورمال

----------


## anoucha

4444444444444444 ياس يا واطية انا ماني رايحة معك بااي رايحة صلي

----------


## شمعة امل

الله يقبل
بس لما ترجعي اكيد رح تلاقي مكان محجوز الك حدي يا حياتي 
55555555555555555555555
انوشه

----------


## النورس الحزين

55555555555555
انوشة ولا تزعلي 
انا الي راح اخذ ميرفا

----------


## دليلة

1111111111

----------


## شمعة امل

> 55555555555555
> انوشة ولا تزعلي 
> انا الي راح اخذ ميرفا


 
لالا يا نورس انا سبقتك  :Icon31: 
22222222222222222222222222

----------


## النورس الحزين

ميرفا بلشتي تغشي 
222222222222
وهاذا ما بصير

----------


## شمعة امل

> ميرفا بلشتي تغشي 
> 222222222222
> وهاذا ما بصير


غش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  :SnipeR (30): 
شوف الصفحة للي قبل يا نورس  :Bl (14): 
3333333333333333333333333

----------


## تحية عسكريه

444444444444444444444444444444444
 :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):

----------


## شمعة امل

5555555555555555555
تعالى يا نورس  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

1

----------


## تحية عسكريه

111111111111111111111111111111111111111

----------


## شمعة امل

22222222222222222

----------


## تحية عسكريه

3333333333333333333333333333333333333333333

----------


## شمعة امل

44444444444444444444

----------


## تحية عسكريه

555555555555555555555555555555555


انا وبس على كل حال بستاهل 

 :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## anoucha

111111111111111111

----------


## النورس الحزين

22222222222222

----------


## محمد العزام

3333333333333

----------


## دليلة

4

----------


## النورس الحزين

55555555555555555
 :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51): 
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
راح احط محمد العزااااااااااام

----------


## المتميزة

11111111111111111111111111

----------


## النورس الحزين

222222222222222

----------


## المتميزة

33333333333333333333333333333

----------


## النورس الحزين

44444444444444

----------


## المتميزة

555555555555555555555
امممممممممممممممم راك يجي جنبي صاحب الفكرة  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## النورس الحزين

> 555555555555555555555
> امممممممممممممممم راك يجي جنبي صاحب الفكرة


 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
دايما ظالميني الكل جرب فية كل واحد يقول صاحب الفكرة حراااااااام
ارحموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ني

111111111

----------


## المتميزة

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: مسكين يا صاحب الفكرة 
2222222222222222222222222222222222222

----------


## النورس الحزين

اه والله مسكين 
كل واحد ما بلاقي حد يحطو بحط صاحب الفكره
ما بصير هاي اللعبة مش لصاحب الفكرة وبس 
33333333333

----------


## دليلة

3

----------


## المتميزة

44444444444444444444444444

----------


## النورس الحزين

ههههههههههههههههه

55555555555555  ر 

لصاحب الفكرة الله لا يردو ليش يجيب مثل هيك فكرة

----------


## المتميزة

[QUOTE=النورس الحزين;257460]ههههههههههههههههه

55555555555555 ر 

لصاحب الفكرة الله لا يردو ليش يجيب مثل هيك فكرة[/QUOTE



هههههههههههههههههه يستاهل 
111111111111111111111111111111

----------


## النورس الحزين

22222222222

ماشي يا عم المتميزة بدل ما دافعي عنو  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## النورس الحزين

22222222222

----------


## المتميزة

3333333333333333333333333 :Bl (14):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

44444444444444444444444444444444

----------


## المتميزة

5555555555555555555555555555555555555555
راح يكون جنبي صاحب المقولة 
ان يكرهك الناس وأنت تثق بنفسك وتحترمها أهون كثيرا من أن يحبك الناس وأنت تكره نفسك ولا تثق بها ...
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: والشاطر يعرف نفسو

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> 5555555555555555555555555555555555555555
> راح يكون جنبي صاحب المقولة 
> ان يكرهك الناس وأنت تثق بنفسك وتحترمها أهون كثيرا من أن يحبك الناس وأنت تكره نفسك ولا تثق بها ...
> والشاطر يعرف نفسو



قرده الله يخليكي لامك وابوكي  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

1111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111

----------


## المتميزة

2222222222222222222222222 :SnipeR (19):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بتموني يا هبله 

333333333333333333333

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## المتميزة

444444444444444444444444444
على عيني يا عبييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييط  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## شمعة امل

55555555555555555555555555555
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  ما حدا

----------


## غسان

> قرده الله يخليكي لامك وابوكي 
> 
> 1111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111





> بتموني يا هبله 
> 
> 333333333333333333333





> 444444444444444444444444444
> على عيني يا عبييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييط


 
_الرجاء الالتزام بالموضوع ... هذه الردود غير مقبوله ابدا ..._

----------


## النورس الحزين

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم
يا غسان
1111111111111111111

----------


## anoucha

22222222222222222222

----------


## محمد العزام

3333333333

----------


## النورس الحزين

444444444

----------


## محمد العزام

5555555555555555


اممممممممممممممم 
يلا المتميزة بجنبي (لاتزعلي مني )  :Db465236ff:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

1111111111111111111111111111

----------


## النورس الحزين

222222222222
لا عادي المتميزة بتيجي بكل روح معنوية

----------


## شمعة امل

3333333333333333333

----------


## Tiem

4
44
444
4444
44444
444444
4444444
444444
44444
4444
444
44
4

----------


## النورس الحزين

5555555555
الى من عذب القلب المجروح

----------


## تحية عسكريه

11111111111111111111111111

----------


## محمد العزام

222222222222222

----------


## اجمل حب

[align=center]33333333333333333333333333333333[/align]3

----------


## The Gentle Man

4444444444

----------


## شمعة امل

55555555555555555555555
اللي بعدي يجلس جنبي

----------


## The Gentle Man

بشرفني اكون بحدك 


1111111111

----------


## تحية عسكريه

كيفك جنتل حبيب قلبي 
11111111111111111111111111111

----------


## المتميزة

222222222222222222222222222222222222222222 :Icon31:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

3333333333333333333333333333333333333

----------


## المتميزة

4444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444

----------


## تحية عسكريه

555555555555555555555555555

يلي بعدي يجلس جنبي

----------


## شمعة امل

عاااااااااااااااااااادي 
1111111111111111111111111

----------


## The Gentle Man

22222222222

----------


## دمعة فرح

44444444444444444

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

[align=center] 
انا خمسه بختار مها بره



<![if !ie]>
Zicooo_10
<![endif]>[/align]

----------


## رمز الاسود

11111111111111111111111

----------


## النورس الحزين

222222222222

----------


## محمد العزام

3333333333333333333333

----------


## النورس الحزين

4444444444444

----------


## فارس الأحلام

555555555555555555

راح اخذ معي انا

----------


## المتميزة

> 555555555555555555
> 
> راح اخذ معي انا


 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: حلوة منك 
1111111111111111111111111111

----------


## فارس الأحلام

2222222222222

----------


## دليلة

333

----------


## شمعة امل

4444444444444444

----------


## اجمل حب

555555555555

راح اخذ صاحب الموضوع

----------


## محمد العزام

111111111111111111

----------


## رمز الاسود

222222222222222222 :Bl (14):

----------


## المتميزة

_11111111111111111111111111111111111111111_

----------


## محمد العزام

4444444444444444444444

----------


## رمز الاسود

55555555555555555555555
محمد العزام :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

1111111111111111111

----------


## تحية عسكريه

222222222222222222222222222222222222222222

----------


## شمعة امل

333333333333333333333333

----------


## تحية عسكريه

44444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444

----------


## شمعة امل

5555555555555555555555555
*تحية عسكرية *

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> 5555555555555555555555555
> *تحية عسكرية *


طيب مش مشكلة مقبولة منك 

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
11111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111

----------


## شمعة امل

:Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31: 
2222222222222222222222222

----------


## المتميزة

33333333333333

----------


## ابو عوده

444444444444444444

----------


## المتميزة

55555555555555555555555555555555555
sahib el tawki3
انا عايش ومش عايش  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

> 55555555555555555555555555555555555
> sahib el tawki3
> انا عايش ومش عايش


ما حزرتي رح اغير التوقيع :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## المتميزة

> ما حزرتي رح اغير التوقيع


tayeb  :Db465236ff: 
ya 3ayech

----------


## تحية عسكريه

وين الرقم يا المتميزة 

111111111111111111111111111111111

----------


## المتميزة

hahou
22222222222222222222222222222222

----------


## ابو عوده

*33333333333333333333333*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

44444444444444444444444444444444444

 :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):

----------


## المتميزة

55555555555555555555555555
yakon janbi  tahiya  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

11111111111111111111111

----------


## شمعة امل

2222222222222222222222

----------


## محمد العزام

33333333333333

----------


## anoucha

444444444444444444

----------


## محمد العزام

5555555555555


شو رايك انوشة تكوني انتي صاحبة النصيب 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## anoucha

11111111 والله ازا كنت جنب ندل فمعليش هههههههههههههه

----------


## محمد العزام

يعني انا طلعت نذل هلا  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

11111111111111

----------


## anoucha

222 لا عم بمزح

----------


## محمد العزام

لا عادي 
3333333333333

----------


## anoucha

4444444

----------


## محمد العزام

خلص اختاري انتي

----------


## anoucha

اكيييد رح تكون انت جنبي ولو

----------


## محمد العزام

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

111111111111111

----------


## anoucha

22222222222222222 :Db465236ff:

----------


## محمد العزام

333333333333333333333333 :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## anoucha

444444 هلا بدي روح نام باااي

----------


## محمد العزام

5555555555555555

طيب تعالي كمان من نصيبك قبل ما تروحي 

باي

----------


## ابو عوده

111111111111111

----------


## شمعة امل

2222222222222222222222222222

----------


## anoucha

3333333333333333333

----------


## شمعة امل

444444444444444444444

----------


## anoucha

5555 شرفي يا ندلة :Icon15:

----------


## شمعة امل

مين بتقصدي انوشه ؟؟؟
11111111111111111111111111

----------


## anoucha

222222 انت في حدا غيرك

----------


## شمعة امل

> 222222 انت في حدا غيرك


 


 :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83): 

شو هالكلام يا ............. ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
لازم تعرفي انو الكلام اللي قلتيه عيب   :SnipeR (30): 
3333333333333333333333333

----------


## anoucha

444 ايام سوري

----------


## شمعة امل

555555555555555555555   خلص قبلت اعتذارك بس لازم تجي تقعدي حدي هلا

----------


## دموع الورد

555

ما بدي حدا جنبي

----------


## anoucha

111 انا رايحة باااي روحي لحالك

----------


## شمعة امل

22222222222222222222  مع الف سلامة وانا تاني   :Icon31:

----------


## ابو عوده

3333333333333333

----------


## anoucha

444444444444444444

----------


## The Gentle Man

انوشه تعا بجنبي

----------


## رمز الاسود

1111111111111111111111111 :Eh S(2):

----------


## شمعة امل

22222222222222222

----------


## المالك الحزين

333333333

----------


## شمعة امل

4444444444444444444444444

----------


## المالك الحزين

555555555

انا

----------


## شمعة امل

11111111111111

----------


## المالك الحزين

222222222222

----------


## رمز الاسود

1111111111111111111111111

----------


## دموع الورد

33

----------


## شمعة امل

4444

----------


## رمز الاسود

55555555555555555
اختارالمتميزة   :Db465236ff:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

1111111111111111111111111111111111111111111

----------


## المتميزة

> 55555555555555555
> اختارالمتميزة


 :Db465236ff: 
22222222222222222222222222222222222222222222

----------


## ميرنا

33333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333  3333333

----------


## المتميزة

44

----------


## ميرنا

5555555555555555555555555
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## المتميزة

> 


 :SnipeR (83):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

1111111111111111111111111111111111111

----------


## ميرنا

> 



 :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94): 
2222222222222222222222

----------


## تحية عسكريه

:Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

33333333333333333333333333333

----------


## ميرنا

:Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
444444444444444

----------


## تحية عسكريه

555555555555555555555555555555555555555 

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## ميرنا

:Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: ليش       هيك

----------


## شمعة الظلام

11111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111  1111111111111111111

----------


## ابو عوده

222222222222222222

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

333333333

----------


## شمعة امل

44444444444444444444444

----------


## The Gentle Man

555555555

الي بعدي

----------


## المالك الحزين

شكرا لحسن اختياركم هاذا العضو 
1111111111111

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

22222222222222

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

3                                                         .

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

44444444

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

5

بشار انت الي بدك تقعد بجنبي   :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

شكرا  :Bl (14): 

1111111

----------


## محمد العزام

2222222222222222222

----------


## المالك الحزين

3333333333333

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

4                                                        .

----------


## المالك الحزين

55555555555555555

راح انا اقعد على الكرسي الخربان وأنوشة على الصالح

----------


## دموع الورد

*111
*

----------


## المالك الحزين

222222222222

----------


## دموع الورد

33 :Bl (3):

----------


## المالك الحزين

444

----------


## anoucha

5 المشاغب شرف معي

----------


## المالك الحزين

شكرا عادي بشرف 
اصلا شو لازمة الحيا كلها 
111111111111

----------


## دموع الورد

1111111

----------


## المالك الحزين

333333

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

4                                            .

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
.:5:.

بخد جنبي ... أممممم ... أمون ..كيانا  :Db465236ff:  صاحبتي وبدي أخلص منها  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> [align=center] 
> .:5:.
> 
> بخد جنبي ... أممممم ... أمون ..كيانا  صاحبتي وبدي أخلص منها 
> [/align]





 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 


1                                                         .

----------


## المالك الحزين

2

----------


## تحية عسكريه

3333333333333333333333333333333

----------


## المالك الحزين

444

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

5555555

انا وعبدالله

----------


## keana

1111111111111111111111

----------


## keana

:Eh S(2): 


> [align=center]
> .:5:.
> 
> بخد جنبي ... أممممم ... أمون ..كيانا  صاحبتي وبدي أخلص منها 
> [/align]


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 


يا سلام ما احلا القعده جنبك وخاصه اذا بدلنا الاماكن

لعاد بدكم تخلصوا مني الله يسامحكم :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## رمز الاسود

2222222222222222

----------


## آلجوري

> يا سلام ما احلا القعده جنبك وخاصه اذا بدلنا الاماكن
> 
> لعاد بدكم تخلصوا مني الله يسامحكم


 
شو نبدل وما نبدل ... كل واحد يلتزم بمكاته رجاءا  :Db465236ff: 
انت نوارتنا يا امون ولو  :Smile:

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
.:3:.
[/align]

----------


## شمعة امل

444444444444444

----------


## المتميزة

555555555555555
ندي رحمونة معايا  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

> 555555555555555
> ندي رحمونة معايا


1111111111111111111111111
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

2222222222222

----------


## The Gentle Man

33333333333333

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

4                   .

----------


## المالك الحزين

5555555
غسان

----------


## محمد العزام

111111111111111111

----------


## The Gentle Man

222222222222

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

3  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## المالك الحزين

4444

----------


## ابو عوده

55555555555
وبحط المشاغب جمبي

----------


## المالك الحزين

> 55555555555
> وبحط المشاغب جمبي


ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي شكرا ابو عودة والله اني بحبك كثيييير بستنا هاي الفرصة من زمان 
1111111111111

----------


## The Gentle Man

22222222222

----------


## المالك الحزين

:Eh S(2):  :Bl (14): 
33333333333

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

4444444444444444

----------


## ابو عوده

55555555555
انا وميرفا

----------


## المالك الحزين

111111111

----------


## محمد العزام

22222222222222222

----------


## المالك الحزين

333333333333

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

44444444444444

----------


## المتميزة

555555555555555555555555555555555555555
مع اللي قبلي  (بشار ) :Db465236ff:

----------


## المالك الحزين

111111

----------


## شمعة امل

22222222222222

----------


## The Gentle Man

33333333333333

----------


## شمعة امل

444444444444444

----------


## ابو عوده

5555555555555555
انا والمتميزه

----------


## رمز الاسود

1111111111111111111111 :SnipeR (85):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

222222222222222222222222222

----------


## منيرة الظلام

33333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333  33333333333333333333333333333333333

----------


## منيرة الظلام

4444444444444444444444444444444444

----------


## منيرة الظلام

555555555555555555555555555555555555555555
انا وميرفا

----------


## ابو عوده

111111111

----------


## منيرة الظلام

22222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222

----------


## تحية عسكريه

333333333333333333333333333333333

----------


## منيرة الظلام

444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444

----------


## منيرة الظلام

55555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555
انا ومغرم الاحزان

----------


## المالك الحزين

11111111111111

----------


## ابو عوده

22222222

----------


## منيرة الظلام

33333333333333333

----------


## ayhamco

"4"

----------


## ابو عوده

5555555555
انا ومنيره الظلام

----------


## بنت الشديفات

1111111111111111

----------


## تاج النساء

2

----------


## العالي عالي

3

----------


## تاج النساء

4

----------

